# bricolage iBook G4...



## scratpomme (4 Août 2010)

Bonjour, ayant 5 ans d'année d'experience sur mac je vien d'aquerir un iBook G4 800Mhz 1.2GO 
160GO DD j'aurais voulus personnaliser cette bete deja magnifique  seulement je ni connais rien alors ma question est est ce que quelqu'un serait comment bricole t'on un systeme de retro éclairage sous le clavier comme pour les powerbook??

sa m'aiderais grandement étant qualifié comme novice


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

Oula ça ca va être assez dur, le plus simple ayant d'utiliser des led avec un convertisseur d'alim qui re-transformait 24.4V de la carte DC de l'ibook en 12V et après le mieux étant de mettre les led (en série) autour du clavier, de trouver un clavier d'ibook G3 dual-usb celui qui les touche transparentes et de mete du papier alu en dessus pour diffuser la lumière  mais là ce serais du "bricolage" mais c'est vrais c'est intéressant

Sinon le plus facile c'est de personnalisé la pomme qui se trouve au dos 

Voila


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

mais les led seront toujours en pleine puissance non ?


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

bah oui à moins de foutre un potard ou un interrupteur ON/OFF le mieux étant un petit capteur de luminosité mais là pour le montage ça devient un peu plus complexe


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> bah oui à moins de foutre un potard ou un interrupteur ON/OFF le mieux étant un petit capteur de luminosité mais là pour le montage ça devient un peu plus complexe


La autant acheter un Powerbook


----------



## scratpomme (4 Août 2010)

j'ai posé cette question surtout parce que j'avais vu (mais g perdu le site) que les led était efectivement branché sur l'alim de l'écran et qu'elles réagissaient en fonctoin de l'écran

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h27 ----------

et pour la personalisation de la pomme j'aimerais bien mais g peur de casser l'écran du o clip...


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

pas de clips juste 4 vis tork sur le coté de l'écran c'est super facile à faire


----------



## scratpomme (5 Août 2010)

ma fois a essayer, tu me dit que c super facile j'en conclus donc que tu a deja essayer....si oui pourrait tu mettre une photo de ton iBook avec la pomme modifier??


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Août 2010)

Bah oué je l'ai modifier ok mais la photo ce serais demain là la flemme de sortir l'APN


----------



## scratpomme (5 Août 2010)

je comprend moi se serait pareil alors... mais pour l'instant je me comptante d'attendre que mon iBook me revienne de chez le reparateur mac car remplacement disque dur 30 go (HS) par un samsung spinpoint 160 go...:sleep:


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Août 2010)

ah moi j'ai remplacé mon DD ... tout seul  c'est facile à faire aussi


----------



## scratpomme (5 Août 2010)

Si vous avez toutes proposition de tuning ou bricolage pour les ibook...je suis ouvert thxs


----------



## daffyb (5 Août 2010)

tu peux essayer d'utiliser des rubans de DEL :
http://www.avant-age.fr/laboutique/...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=36&Itemid=28


----------

